# Californian New Zealand cross.



## jas (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had New Zealand's for some time now. Their awesome rabbits, but I have been wanting to cross them with a Californian to see what all the fuss is about. I finally got my hands on a beautiful Californian doe. Shes huge and super sweet! 
I breed her to my New Zealand buck last night. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she will produce nice sized litters.

If anyone has any experience with crossing CA and NZ please let me know what you think about it. Are you getting larger kits, litters, are you having any problems? I just looking for "pros" and "cons".


----------



## dbunni (Sep 9, 2010)

Many breeders on both sides do this.  The two breeders work as a team.  Babies born who look like the NZ go into that barn, Cali marked kids go to that barn ... Everybody else is invited to lunch!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am kinda in the same boat you are.  Though I just recently started the rabbit gig.  I have a NZW doe and a Cali Buck.  There are just of age to breed, which will be happening this weekend, soooooo excited to see the outcome.  I was wanting to get into the meat variety and this is what a local advised me to get (and much research too).  Hoping for the best for the both of us!


----------



## jas (Sep 9, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Many breeders on both sides do this.  The two breeders work as a team.  Babies born who look like the NZ go into that barn, Cali marked kids go to that barn ... Everybody else is invited to lunch!


I'm not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 9, 2010)

Many meat/show people work in teams.  One breeds Calis, one NZs.  They often cross breed to increase a quality in the program they are working on.  Of the offspring, the Calif marked kits go into the Calif program, the NZ go into the NZ program.  The ones that just don't make the grade ... go to dinner.  The Calif and NZ breeds are so similar this is easily possible.  Hope this answers your question/confusion.


----------



## jas (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

